# [Regular Season Game 3] Houston Rockets vs. Oklahoma City Thunder



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*vs.*

*(2-0)/(0-1)*


When/Where:
*Saturday, November 1, 8:30 PM ET*






















































*Alston / McGrady / Artest / Scola / Yao*














































*Watson / Durant / Green / Collison / Petro*


_*Preview*_



> The Houston Rockets' offseason acquisition of Ron Artest got mixed reviews - some applauding the team's ability to get a third proven scorer to complement Yao Ming and Tracy McGrady, and others criticizing it for taking a risk on a player with a troubled past.
> 
> Two games into Artest's tenure with the team, the Rockets have nothing but good things to say about him.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*easy game.

rockets win, 3-0.*


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Houston Rocket VS "SupoerSonics". Should be an easy win. I am expecting we let our young players play more minutes, and maybe rest Yao a little bit.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Look at this amazing thing.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

We're shooting like crap again, maybe it's the Toyota Center? 
Looking at the boxscore, we're ahead thanks to our free throw shooting.

42-41 at the half.

TMac 3-9
Yao 2-7
Ron 2-6
Scola 2-5
Rafer 0-4

ugh.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Man, we suck at home. We look like crap out there. Yeah we are winning, but man its ugly


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Only reason we are winning is because FT's
We are out scoring them 20-5 from the line


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Another win!... playing like crap. At least our free-throw shooting has improved from last year.

Yao and Landry with doubles-doubles.
6 Rockets in double figures.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Not a great game but its still a win.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Not good game, but 3-0 is a nice momentum heading to next game against our biggest rival Boston.
Why we play down to the level of our opponents.:azdaja:
Carl Landry saved our butts tonight.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Not the best win.
Esp cause Yao played how many mins again?

Landry did well. No idea why Hayes got any minutes. There was no big for him to defend. For example vs the Celtics marking KG is important so I expect Chuck to get more minutes. But vs the Sonics there is no big man to be scared about Carl should have got Chuck's minutes.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

hroz said:


> Not the best win.
> Esp cause Yao played how many mins again?
> 
> Landry did well. No idea why Hayes got any minutes. There was no big for him to defend. For example vs the Celtics marking KG is important so I expect Chuck to get more minutes. But vs the Sonics there is no big man to be scared about Carl should have got Chuck's minutes.


You want to know why Yao played so many minutes, because Chuck didn't play in the second half. For some reason coach doesn't want Carl and Scola playing at the same time. My guess is that they leave a leaky interior defense when they are on the court together. So it's either yao and scola or landry or Chuck and scola or landry. Or Yao and Chuck.

Offensively Scola doesn't play well with Brooks either. They kept getting in one another's way in the preseason. Likely because they aren't accustomed to playing with one another in practice.

There are still a lot of kinks to work out. But adelman was trying to get as many minutes with people playing with both yao and tmac as he could against okc. That's my guess anyway.


----------

